# Recipe Software...anyone have a favorite?



## Margret (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi there - I'm new to this site and am looking for input on recipe software.  I wasn't sure which forum to post on - I did a search but didn't really find anything.

Does anyone use recipe software?  I'm looking for something that would allow me to sort by client, as well as general category, ingredient, etc...  There are a lot of inexpensive programs out there, but I don't know where to start.  

Thanks - Margret


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi Margaret,

Welcome to DiscussCooking!!  I wish I could help you but I have never taken the plunge and invested in a recipe software program. I keep my recipes in my word program.

I keep different folders for different things.  I keep 1 folder right now for most of my recipes.  Here is how I save them:

If the recipe is a soup recipe then I name it like this - 

SOUP-Cream of Asparagus

Or if a main dish - like this - 

ENTREE-PORK-Cuban Pork Roast

or:

ENTREE-CHICKEN-Asparagus and Mushroom Pasta

Once I put in ENTREE, then CHICKEN, then they are put in alphabetical order.

This way I just copy the recipe from whereever I am getting it, paste to my word program, then saving it accordingly.

You could then create different folders for each client or keep in the same folder but just start out your saved name with the client's name, such as:

KITCHENELF-Appetizer-Bruchetta

or whatever the dish may be.

I know I didn't help with the program but I haven't found one that answers all my needs.  So I just created my own system! LOL

If you decide to do it this way for awhile you cannot use / or \ in the saved name since these are normally reserved for file paths - for example:

KITCHENELF/Appetizer/Bruchetta

You have to do it like I did above.

Maybe someone else will come along with some information for you that I can benefit from too!!!  I have really gotten used to this so I will probably keep using it.  You could also use a zip drive so you don't tie up hard drive space or you could even just use a floopy.  Maybe each customer could have a different floppy.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 5, 2002)

There are lots available - do a search on Google

However this is a free one called Cooking Aficionado

http://www.crdsoftware.com/ca/ which looks quite good


----------



## storm2k (Jan 29, 2004)

*bad link*

That link for Cooking Aficianado is dead, looks like the programming company may have went under. You can get the program here http://www.eclecticcooking.com/freesoftware.htm


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 29, 2004)

Good Save storm2k!


----------



## northernMIcook (Feb 4, 2004)

Storm,
I downloaded the Cooking Aficionado. This is a really easy way to store recipes that I find online. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 4, 2004)

northernMIcook;
Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Lor (Feb 6, 2004)

I have the Advantage Cooking software & love it.
It's based on the MS Access platform.  There is a free demo version @ www.30daygourmet.com 


It was intended for OAMC.  I really like selecting the recipes that I plan to cook (OAMC or not) & then printing my grocery list **BY AISLE**.  I was always a slow shopper in the past as I weaved through the aisles making sure there wasn't one more thing I should or wanted to get.  Now, it's direct & to the point without going back.  Obviously, you have to enter that info, but the program makes it quick & easy.  It took about an hour or so for me to get it totally set up, but I'm reaping MANY hours in benefit.  It's "smart" too.  It includes the packaging info on ingredients.  For example, I put in the recipes & it adds up how much butter I need (1/2 cup + 2 Tblsp + ...) & the grocery list shows the total amount & how many STICKS to get.  For broth, it adds up & tells me the total volume & how many cans to buy.  
It has many reports & ways to organize or print your recipes, but I'll just let you see for yourself.

Anyway, I can't speak to how it compares to other products, but I can say that I really like it.

Lori


----------



## storm2k (Feb 6, 2004)

*software*

If that site (the one for the Cooking Aficianado software) goes down someone email me and let me know. I have my own website and since it is/was free software I can probably load it to my site for people to download (at least for awhile).


----------



## Essie (Mar 28, 2004)

Will Cooking Aficionado  work on Macs?


----------



## storm2k (Mar 31, 2004)

Probably not, but it is free software so you can try it. I don't use mac but the program is a Windows .exe executable file so I really doubt it will work.  I did find some free (shareware) MAC software online you can try:
http://shareware.about.com/cs/foodcookmac/
http://www.digitalfriedchicken.com/RecipeCleaner.html
http://www.egroc-for-mac.com-download.net/ (Egrocer software for MAC)
http://www.globalshareware.com/Home-Education/Food-Beverage/Food-Beverage-1.htm
You may find some software here also:
http://www.macmall.com/ (Look under software, maybe lifestyle, etc.) you just have to look around and search there, they have a bunch of stuff for MAC

This is from the FAQ for the "Now you're cooking" software, so if you have one of these emulators you may be able to run other "Windows" programs on your MAC:

Mac users who have Windows emulator software such as SoftWindows or VirtualPC may be able to run NYC in those domains.

Hope that helps


----------



## Essie (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for all your help. I'm sure that I will find something that I can use.


----------



## ramydam (Apr 10, 2004)

check the mac site for "new downloads" and download the free Cuisine Dluxe program.  It looks like it does about what all the others do.  I just downloaded it so we'll see if it's simpler than my individual file collection, which is starting to get a bit too big to manage. :?


----------



## Essie (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks so much. I will go to the mac site and download it immediately. 
I really need something to help the mess I've created.


----------



## ramydam (Apr 10, 2004)

little more exploring on the mac download site under "home" yielded 4 recipe programs total.  I like the looks of the CuisineDeluxe, but as I'm sure you've realized by now, their "demo" version isn't much of a demo.  Try CookWareDeluxe (it was on about page 3, I think, but you should also be able to search for it).  Good luck!


----------



## Essie (Apr 13, 2004)

*Computer Cuisine Deluxe*

 
I downloaded this shareware and so far I really like the way it works. I have just begun organizing my recipes, but it is quite simple and looks great. It was well worth $19.95.


----------



## stevemur (Apr 16, 2004)

*Consider BigOven as well*

You might want to check out BigOven, at www.bigoven.com.  It lets you print out shopping lists sorted by aisle, you can search a vast database of 100,000+ recipes and import the ones you'd like, it calculates nutrition, etc.


----------



## lotsarecipes (Dec 10, 2004)

*Cooking Afficiado*

I just downloaded the software and tried to add a recipe. I keep getting a message that at least one category must be chosen...I did add the category ground beef...what am I doing wrong?


----------



## WayneT (Dec 10, 2004)

Some on DiscussCooking posted about this software and I found it to be the best and easiest to use yet. and it is 100% FREE.








CLICK HERE for Regi Deans Free Software


----------

